# Elite xlr vs. Strothers Inspire



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

I can not comment on the Strother but I am now shooting an XLR and could not be happier. The bow is a dream to shoot. I came from an Ultra Elite (which is also a great bow) but the Elite just seems to fit me. After only having shot it for about a week I won the NY State Championship with it. Thinking about picking up another one if I don't wait to see what is new for 2011. 

I have not shot any indoor with it yet but am looking forward to it. Going to have to wait until after archery season though because she is going into the woods with me as well.


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

Shoot the XLR for long time and love it but have move on to the Inspire now and love it even more then the XLR 
Both Bow are grate bow and you can not go wrong with ether one.
Best thing you can do is shoot both and get the one that shoots bast for you.
Ksman


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Both are great bows. The Inspire is a little tricky to tune. Nock travel can be an issue. I have not shot the Elite, but if it's like others in the line then it is a shooter I'm sure. Another bow that you might want to give some thought to is the Maitland Zeus. This bow is impressing a lot of folks.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, keep it coming.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

A few more opinions please.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I shoot the XLR I actually bought it for my dad but after i shot it he was out of luck. I sold all my hoyts and never looked back. I shot hoyts for 3 years my best score was a 56 or 57x. I now average more then that with the XLR. I cant say enough about this bow it has taken me to the next level.


----------

